# Radon JAB Lagerdimensionen



## coyut (17. August 2021)

Kennt jemand die Dimensionen aller Drehpunktlager am Radon JAB?
Ich möchte alle Lager an 2 JAB's tauschen. Jedoch findet man bei den Radon Doc's nirgends die Dimensionen. Die kompletten Kits mit Schrauben und Achsen benötige ich nicht, da nur die Lager gewechslet werden sollten. Es wäre ja auch höchst unökologisch gute Achsen sinnlos zu tauschen.
 Zudem sind die Kits bis auf weiteres auch gar nicht lieferbar...


----------



## coyut (17. August 2021)

Folgende Lager sind verbaut (Info vom Radon Support):

Lagersatz 4

2x 63801 (21/12/7)
2x 6001 (12/28/8)
2x 6902 (15/28/7)
2x 6900 (10/22/6)

Dann muss zusätzlich Horst Link Set erworben werden, ist ein spezielles Lager! (20069737) - Radon Jab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pothos (2. September 2021)

Danke für die Auflistung . Von welchen hersteller kauft man die Lager am besten ?


----------



## jsunny (24. September 2021)

Hallo ich habe eine Frage zum unteren Schwingenlager. Welches Maß hat das Lager bzw. welches der oben genannten Lager ist das? Würde es ungern zum messen auspressen und dann wieder einpressen müssen. Mag Carbon nicht so gerne wenns zu oft passiert, deshalb nur wenns nötig ist.

DANKE vorab!!!


----------



## Flo_mtb_4ever (6. November 2022)

@jsunny: Der Hinterbau unten vorne hat bei mir 2x 6902RS (15/28/7)

Weiß jemand was an dem Horst Link Lager so spezial sein soll? Kann ich nicht einfach 4x 6801RS nehmen?
Update: Nach Anfrage beim Support ist der Innenring breiter - kann so sonst nirgends gekauft werden.


----------

